# new holland 575 error



## kurt1981 (Apr 18, 2017)

The other day I started baling and had the end gate chained up. I didnt notice till i the tractor started really bogging down and almost killed it 100hp. It bent the end gait up and thats it and never broke the shear bolt. Once I got it unhooked and straightend the gate i baled a hundered bales and worked fine . My question is what other unseen damage could this have done. I carefully looked the baler over and could see nothing or feel nothing while baling. It mashed the bale between the plunger and the end gate down to half size. from now on ill just use and piece of wire to hold the gate up not the chains.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

I take it you are referring to the bale chute. The only other thing that might have been damaged is your pride. shear bolt and slip clutch should protect the rest.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I've done the same with a I H baler years ago, bent the bale chute and broke the hook for the chain. A couple years after that dad installed a custom bulge in the machine shed siding to accommodate the baler chute being left down.


----------

